# Knife recommendation for daughter



## ngoclinh23 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey guys,

I've been waiting a long time to start upgrading my knives. I currently have an assortment of wusthoff and forschner (forged not stamped). I'm the only one that uses my 10", my wife usually gravitates towards the 6" (which I embarrassingly admit is a Tramontina). 

I bought a Takamura Migaki R2 Gyuto 210 for a buddy last year as a gift. I liked it a lot and will probably get myself one to replace my 8", and I have read the Masamoto ks 270 is an awesome knife (they never seem to be in stock). 

The most immediate need though is a better knife in the 5-6" range. My 9yo especially, and her 11yo sister, are now starting to make dinners and wanting to spend more time in the kitchen. Obviously they have little hands. Also, one is left handed and one is right handed, so I would like to find something that both of them can use. 

What do you all recommend? sharpening won't be a problem as their mom has already said that a good knife sharpener (thinking the edge pro setup) should come out of "household" budget since it is for our knives. for my current cheaper knives I just run them on my chefmate electric. especially because my wife abuses them (one more reason I want to get a good knife, so I can teach my daughters now proper respect and maintenance). 

carbon steel is also acceptable. My biggest concerns are:
-handle size and comfort for girls/women
-edge retention


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Been there; done that. Couple of thoughts. Carbon steel for a kid = NO. No matter how responsible they may be it just isn't a great idea. Even though you'll likely be the one cleaning the knife it just isn't likely to work. With whatever you get, get a blade guard. That goes a long way to teaching safety and the need to protect a blade from damage when stored. At that age I got my kid an inexpensive set of ceramic knives. I think they were Cuisinart branded and came from a big box store. They were sharp enough, small enough... and his. He eventually grew out of them and at about 13 started using an 8-inch chef knife and now has developed a preference for his favorite chef knife and utility knife.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

This is a good choice

http://www.korin.com/Knives/Style-child-knives_5


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Herders tend to be very thin at the edge, so they cut well even when not that sharp, especially on hard veggies. They also damage easier, but being thin repairs are easy as there is little metal to remove. Along with the Misono these are good choices.


----------

